# Plate/Biscuit joiner suggestions



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

First, I am not a pro, nor a woodworking extraordinaire. I do enjoy doing some woodworking, and a plate joiner is one tool I do not yet have.

Does anyone have suggestions of a DIY-friendly joiner? Should I just expect to pay the $200ish price for a PC 557, or are there better more DIY-budget friendly options out there?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought a freud Avanti JS104 for only $70 a few months ago! Worked fine! They are reg $139! I got rid of my old Freud JS101 cause the fence slipped unless it was really really tightened!Got the JS 104 at lowes!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

My Dewalt works great. it's not the cheapest, but is less expensive than the Porter Cable.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I seen the PC at Home Depot today for $164! Might be on clearance! Had the yellow tag!


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

One thing to decide is exactly what you want to use it for. I have a Freud which works with 00 to #20 biscuits. There have been times when I would have liked to use smaller biscuits (face frames). There are some biscuit jointers which can take a smaller carbide wheel for smaller biscuits, that might be good on occasion.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the PC. It is pretty versatile, three sizes of biscuits, two faceplates. One has adjustable angle, the other is fixed. Nicely built, pretty strong. I also have a mini Ryobi that they don't make anymore. Takes real teeny biscuits. Great for small picture frame moldings. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

believe it or not simply using a slot cutting bit on a trim router does the exact same thing.. instead of paying $200 for a new tool you can drop $15-20 for a new router bit for a laminate trimmer if you have one. 

im a seasoned finish carpenter and its all i need, now mind you if i start getting into custom cabinetry i will definitely invest in a tool dedicated to this


----------

